
The Deadly Global War for Sand - andyjohnson0
https://www.wired.com/2015/03/illegal-sand-mining/
======
andyjohnson0
Slso:

 _Sand mining: the global environmental crisis you’ve probably never heard of_

[https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/feb/27/sand-
mining-g...](https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/feb/27/sand-mining-
global-environmental-crisis-never-heard)

 _Construction sand shortage leads to development of manufactured sand_

[https://www.worldcement.com/special-
reports/16062015/footpri...](https://www.worldcement.com/special-
reports/16062015/footprints-in-the-sand-829/)

------
brudgers
Date: 2015

